# Paper Mache Forest Imp/witch/thing



## Sawtooth Jack

Well, as Dr. Maniaco just posted; you gotta sketch it out! And as this seems to be the only way to get me motivated over the last year or so, here it goes, I'm putting my sketch out here so someone will hold me to it! P5, I'm counting on you. :jol:

My plan was to create a small group of these forest imps/witches gathered around a small stone well, but I think if I manage to do anything at all this year-I have nothing started as of yet-it's just going to be the one imp and hopefully a stone well made of foam to go with it. The Imp will be paper mache of course and the well will have to have a fog effect of some kind!

I've been enjoying the "not worrying" about Halloween so far this year, but wouldn't mind getting something new on the lawn in 2013!

Stay tuned.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh WOW! Why am I not surprised you came up with another STELLAR sketch!!! This forest imp is fantastic!! He looks like a cross between an evil little imp and a demon...sort of like the Faerie book characters I am so fond of...Very, very cool.....and don't think of it as having a Halloween prop hanging over your head...think of it...as....as......creating for you adoring fans....


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has a wonderfully organic face. I love him already What are you thinking of height-wise for him?


----------



## Hairazor

That looks awsss! Will be looking forward to what you do!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> He has a wonderfully organic face. I love him already What are you thinking of height-wise for him?


Thanks all.

Well, they/it will need to be taller than my three groundbreakers, so I am thinking maybe 4.5" tall or something like that, although 6' and thin would be great too! The more I think about it, the more I think I need to make two of them, one crouching and the other standing? Or maybe they can be tending to my torch columns? Pardon my thinking out loud, but my plan for them keeps shifting as I look at the time I have left. I'm going to work toward actual progress pics by the end of this weekend. :zombie:


----------



## Headless

Can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## Copchick

Me too, can't wait to see your creation. I love the sketch! I like the dark eyes. The face certainly has character.


----------



## Georgeb68

I like the idea of having one standing and one kneeling. Would love to see how you are going to do this, a step by step would do us all good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, by all means, make at least two One prop alone is a prop alone. Two props interacting, now that's the beginning of a story....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Georgeb68 said:


> I like the idea of having one standing and one kneeling. Would love to see how you are going to do this, a step by step would do us all good!


:jol:George, Sawtooth is sort of the KING of step by step threads....http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33717&highlight=groundbreakers 
....This is going to be GOOD!


----------



## fontgeek

How about one of them leaning over/looking into the well? If they are going to be animated, the one over the well could bend to look in, and stand upright. You might look at using green LEDs for the eyes too.
Nice sketch BTW.


----------



## Jack Mac

Sawtooth Jack, that is an awesome concept sketch for an imp. Using botanical elements as inspiration was a great idea and using roots as if it was his hair is just brilliant! I know you want to make him on the tall side for an imp but from your sketch I can imagine him being more the size of a gremlin. Really looking forward to seeing your progress on this.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^Yeah, they really do want to be small, but then I'd feel the need to make an army of them. Plus I don't want them to get lost among all the other large props I have.


----------



## Lunatic

Very cool sketch and idea Jack! I wish I had your artistic talent. Good luck! Can't wait to see a prop of this nature....Ha! Nature....get it?!


----------



## Jack Mac

Sawtooth Jack said:


> ^Yeah, they really do want to be small, but then I'd feel the need to make an army of them. Plus I don't want them to get lost among all the other large props I have.


That's funny, I thought the same thing. If you made one small Imp chances are you would not be able to fight the urge to make a whole army of them!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

It looks you're gonna have another winner to add to your collection. Please take pics along the way.


----------



## bobzilla

Great idea. I could sink my teeth into that type of build.
I've been wanting to do some sort of forest creature thingy.


----------



## discozombie

Jack, I know you quality of work and and cant wait to see them. Love the drawing, I can see them in my head already.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Bob, those creatures look awesome-they have a very baroque feeling to them.

Thanks DZ, and thanks all for the encouraging words.

Sorry, nothing more exciting than a block of pink foam, but by now you know I like to document it all! In the interest of saving time I am going to rely on a foam base for the heads as I did my groundbreakers-12"x12" to give you an idea of size. Foam and gorilla glue, the start of another wonderful build season!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

First real update: Started chipping away at the foam block this evening and it's starting to take shape-went from ET to King Kong to beginning to look like my sketch. The nose is just a scrap piece stuck on there so I can see what it might look like. I still need to carve away a lot more foam to exaggerate the shapes and then start adding mass with paper clay to places like the chin, brow area, nose and twig/hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(clapping hands) - woo hoo, it's started!


----------



## Magic13

Looking forward to your creations!!!! It's always amazing to me when I see sketches become a reality... Happy Haunting!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am already hooked! He's looking great so far, I love watching your work....but surely you are going to give him a name, not just I.W.T.? Or I guess Iwt is sort of a cool name... He certainly won't bump into anyone else named that.


----------



## bobzilla

Looking great so far Jack!


----------



## fontgeek

Even if the creatures are smaller in size, I don't think you need an army of them, getting them up into the normal visual range would help catch people's attention. Having them standing on an overturned bucket, or kneeling on the edge of the well would help people to really understand that these are not human beings. I would think that two or three would be all you actually need, especially if the one standing on the bucket is in clear view of the guests. Some green up lighting of the faces that are over the well's opening would make them, and the well, stand out.


----------



## fick209

Awesome sketch and great start on the head!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again all for your comments.

FG, I hear what you are saying and I know it would work, but my mind would not stop nagging me until I'd made a ton of these if they were smaller!

P5, no name yet, maybe just "The Imp(s)".

Tiny steps: Finished up a bit more refinement to the foam, although it will need a lot of detail added during the mache stage. So far no complaints though...now that's new!  Although I will say I enjoy additive sculpting (like with paper clay) much more than this chipping away at a big block method!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Another minor update: Nose is getting there-decided to do that all in foam rather than tape and paper for strength under the mache. Cut out shapes for the ears and will thicken them with paper and tape them up tomorrow. Bought a few sheets of pink foam to start on the second one as well.

P5, how about calling them "Autumn Witches"?


----------



## discozombie

Jack it looks great. How big is the head?


----------



## Stinky Pete

I think what you have there is a goblin. Check out google images. I can't wait to see how it turns out.

SP


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks DZ, it's about 12x14 inches or so currently, but will get larger with the addition of the branches.

SP, yes it does look like a goblin, hence my calling it an imp at the start. In fact after adding the ears and chin it looks a bit like Dobby or maybe the bankers from Harry Potter right now, but I'm still going with "witch" for now...call it creative license, but who says a witch can't look like a goblin?!


----------



## bobzilla

Looking great so far Jack! Keep the updates coming


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I agree with Sawtooth...a witch can look many different ways...Heck...some people even call me a witch....
..oh...wait...they called me a Bi#@h....never mind....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks Bob. Thanks P5.

Now it's looking like something-not quite the sketch, but I can live with that. Eyes, twig/hair and more work on the nose next. Glued up the foam block for witch head #2 yesterday as well.


----------



## Headless

Looks amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's got a great face, Jack!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh...wow... I love it! (I keep wanting to call it a her even though I know witches can be male as well) I can't believe how much expression you achieved with just a few details. He is amazing! I love the lower lip...really great sculpting Sawtooth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Which reminds me to ask, Jack - what tools are you using to sculpt the face? I see from an earlier post that the sheets are glued together to the thickness desired.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks all. The face is a little bit static—my fault for not planning it out more before I started—but overall I like the grim look of it.

Roxy, I started with the glued-together foam block at the beginning of the thread. I then cut it to the rough shape with a utility knife (the kind with an extendable blade). Once I got to that stage I used a rasp made for foam and soft woods to shape it into a more detailed form, then I moved on to heavy grit sandpaper to really smooth it out. The eye sockets were hollowed out with a spoon. The nose it built around a small wooden dowel I shoved into the form for support. The chin extension, ears, lips and portion under the nose are all made from paper and tape. I used tooth picks to secure the ears to the sides of the head. I'll be using heavy-gauge wire, rolled newspaper and tape to create the twig hair and I'm still thinking about how to approach the eyes (Maybe just mache and paper clay like my sabertooths?). Once all that is complete, I'll cover and detail the entire head with tape and paper mache. The body will be made in the same manner I have made all my others, except for the fact that I will not be making a skeletal figure and will not have to worry about all those ribs! :jol:

Hope that helps...wish I'd taken more photos.


----------



## Georgeb68

That is Awesome!......is it easier to work with the pink insulation then with mâché?


----------



## Hippofeet

Thats very nice work. I carve foam, and what you have going on is very clean. Artist stuff. Hats off.


----------



## Copchick

Jack, your creature's face looks awesome so far. Looking forward to progression pics!


----------



## IMU

Very nice work so far.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again all!



Georgeb68 said:


> That is Awesome!......is it easier to work with the pink insulation then with mâché?


They are both fun and fairly easy to work with, but I like mâché best so far. In the interest of time I chose to use a foam base for the head as it is just a quicker process to block in the shapes rather than waiting for mâché to dry.


----------



## Lunatic

Looking great, Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Started on the twigs around its head. I think I'll need to shorten the long one a bit, but I haven't decided just yet. I'm thinking they all want to be as long as the middle one... Only about a dozen more to add.


----------



## Bascombe

That's coming along beautifully Jack. I love when the prop looks like the drawing. By the way you draw well. I think all good props start with a good drawing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every time I look at what you get with carving stacked foam, I'm thinking I need to try this technique.

Love the twigs!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks B and Roxy. The foam is surprisingly easy to carve, but beware, it is very messy and the mache does not like to stick to this type of foam very well if you are thinking of finishing it that way. Foam Coat is a good way to go if you are not particular about having a paper mache finish.

I did end up shortening the one twig, although not as short as I should have...going to leave it as it is though. Still more to add!


----------



## Copchick

VERY cool!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks Copchick!

Still more twigs and branches to add. Maybe just the one this year...I want to be outside this summer!


----------



## discozombie

Jack looking great love the twigs.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sawtooth, let's not set anything in stone....let's see how this one finishes up...there are the better part of five months left yet...you may have another forest witch in you yet! This guy is really something special. I believe in you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spray paint him with white glittery stuff and he could be a frost imp:jol: Or maybe a Twilight imp.....:googly:

Looking good, Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ahh, did I really create a twilight character?! I guess it does look a bit like Jack Frost right now!


----------



## Georgeb68

Dude, that is coming out way cool!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks G!

Looking a little less like Jack Frost now!  Twigs all completed except for the few leaves I'll add at the end. Next up is to mache it all in place before I start on the eyes. Then it's on to the neck, body, arms and armature.

...and the twigs are just newspaper twisted around cut up coat hangers and stuck into the foam and then taped into place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice! He's very prickery now.


----------



## bobzilla

Wow! Coming along great!


----------



## Lunatic

Jack, that looks killer!
Beautiful piece!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks Bob, thanks Lunatic! Bob, add a few barnacles and maybe you have a sea urchin or coral skeleton in there somewhere!



RoxyBlue said:


> Nice! He's very prickery now.


Yes Roxy, I agree, I think the twigs have evolved to look much more like thorns now than branches, but I was all about simplification as I made them once I realized I'm going to have to fit my hands in there to mache everything up!

Managed to tape most of it up now, added a few more warts. Made nostrils and added eyes- they still need lids and all, which will happen in the mache stage.

Call me crazy, but I think it is starting to look a bit like Dr. Maniaco's avatar picture!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love this forest, witchy-imp. He looks full of mischief and I really like how his face has evolved. Lots of character with this guy's facial features. Very cool sculpt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having made some mini props, I can vouch for the unique challenge they pose when it comes to getting mache around the small details. It can try your patience, but the results are worth it, as your little creature clearly shows.


----------



## Georgeb68

Looking great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're due for some updates


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^^^^
Yes, please!


----------



## niblique71

I agree!! Update is much needed


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for your interest guys, update coming soon. Took a spill while helping my neighbors move and destroyed my knee. Recovery has kept me away from my projects, but I'm back on track as of this past weekend. New pics soon, although I fear this will be the only project I'll compete this year...:zombie:


----------



## blueikaos

Hope you heal quickly Sawtooth! This imp is evolving perfectly! Jealous of your artist skills!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Copchick

Ouch! Hope you heal quickly Sawtooth, there are only 99 days left you know. I'm so anxious to see the completed project!


----------



## Chops6965

Sorry to hear you were hurt. Hopefully you will heal quickly so you can get back to your imp, which looks great so far!! I can't wait to see more...


----------



## discozombie

Jack, Sorry to hear about your spill hope you feel better soon


----------



## byondbzr

I love your imp, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks all. My knee is mending nicely and I can finally stand comfortably for extended periods to work on my props. :jol:

More texture to add tonight around the twig-hair and sides of the face and I've finally started roughing in the body, but I am so behind on this one! Anyway, here's an update. I took pics in about the same position as my last update and realized how little I've done!  It is starting to come along though.


----------



## Jack Mac

Great to hear you are on the mend. Your Forest Imp is looking awesome!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Can't stop refining the face! Added some flour and glue beads-they may shrink to nothing but it was worth a try-and a few more wrinkles. The bags under the eyes have sunk and need filling out, but at least the need to create all things Halloween has returned! Hopefully pics of the hands or body this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you're back on track with these guys, Jack!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm really digging this guy. Nice work.


----------



## Copchick

Anticipation...!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Absolutely freaking AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Very impressive Jack!


----------



## jdubbya

This is so cool! I haven't checked this thread in a long time. love the progress!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I think the longer root is awesome! It gives it charater and tree roots aren't all uniform! I wish I had a quarter of your artistic ability! AWESOME JOB!


----------



## dubbax3

Man this is beautiful!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

:jol:thought I'd share some progress with shaping the imp's body, which is just paper and tape at this stage (forgot to take some of the paper under-structure). It started out a bit too heavy as you can see in the first pic, so I trimmed it down to something a bit more bony. The arms are only bent like that to keep his head off the ground so the twig/thorn hair won't break off. It's starting to go quicker now and I have some good work done on the hands which I hope to post soon!


----------



## Joiseygal

Sawtooth this is turning out great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Tummy tuck" - LOL

Great body on this little guy!


----------



## Spooky1

Hope the knee is doing better. The face of your Forest Imp is wonderful. The twiggy hair is perfect. Glad to see he's getting a body.


----------



## Wispurs

Incredible work. Its beautiful.


----------



## discozombie

I like the pose Jack, it looks like he's sun tanning at the beach. Maybe a drink in one hand with a paper umbrella. Im thinking hes a spedo kind of imp. Nonsense aside, great work, as always. I smile when I see an update notification to your work because I know its going to be good.


----------



## Rania

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## The Watcher

That is a great character to are creating.


----------



## Copchick

It's looking good! I did like the little pot belly though, but his improved belly looks good too.


----------



## gruesome

You are very talented! I love your attention to detail on this piece.


----------



## MommaMoose

As usual I am in love with another of your creations. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lilly

Great job so far.. did you use real twigs or make them? will those dots show up after mache' ? or will you have to redo them?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the good words all! :jol: Slowly getting it all done.



Lilly said:


> Great job so far.. did you use real twigs or make them? will those dots show up after mache' ? or will you have to redo them?


Lilly, thank you and no I did not use real twigs for the hair, just wire, newspaper and tape. As far as the dots/warts go, they are on top of the mache and while I'm sure many of them may disappear, I went over them all with two to three drops of the glue mixture, so some of them are good-sized bumps at this point. I'll try to add them here and there on the hands and body as well.

Added more ribs to fill him out a bit before the mache work. They are a bit rough right now but should smooth out and fill in a bit as I go.










Also did some work on the hands-will be kind of like Sawtooth Jack's hands-and I still need to add the thumb to this one, but I'm done for the day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Like, like, like

Will he get thumbs?


----------



## WeirdlyGruesome

ˆHeh!  

Love this! Trying to imagine him painted, but there's so many options. He looks amazing as is! Love his attitude.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> Like, like, like
> 
> Will he get thumbs?


Thumbs, oh yes, one on each hand! :jol: The better to grab you with!










Knuckle in the middle near the top of the hand needs more work now that I see this posted! It never ends...


----------



## Lunatic

I love your craft Jack!


----------



## discozombie

Jack, I smile everytime I get an update email for this thread. The progress is great


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks guys!

Not much progress. Work and vacation have kept me occupied elsewhere for the last couple of weeks, so I thought I'd post pics of the other hand I made a while back. Thumb is a bit off, but at least he'll have two...

Should have most of the mache work completed by the end of this weekend, then it's on to details, paint and making the base. Slow, but sure.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am so digging the hands and the warts....this is going to be as good as the Sabers, if not a bit better. Your craft is really evolving as you go Sawtooth.... you are quickly growing into an EPIC mache artist.


----------



## BrightBlack

Aww! I was really looking forward to seeing the finished critter! 
Such an awesome concept and so well executed!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thank you both for some very generous comments! :jol:

Real life has kept me busy elsewhere, but all the mache work should be complete and drying by next weekend...just in time for fall and some final details! I hope to post pics of the arm build and start of the base by then as well. I'll need to come up with some sort of wardrobe for it as well...tick tock, tick tock.

Trying to decide if I should actually try to give him legs to stand on, or just go the simple route and do the same base as I did for the Sawtooth project (probably the latter)???


----------



## BrightBlack

Ahh, the thread is not as old as I feared! I'm still getting used to the layout here. ^_^ I was worried I had stumbled across one near forgotten! 

Depending on the colors used, a combination of burlap and fake autumn leaves may create some good clothing.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Still a bit behind on this build. More mache work on the body today and tomorrow, so that should be done in short order. The arms still need work and I need to fix a twig I cracked while moving him around-nothing too bad-but he's getting close. :jol:

BrightBlack, you are right on target with what I have in mind for an outfit for him. Canvas or burlap robe-maybe both-detailed with forest debris.

I'll start the second one this winter along with a couple new ideas I've been tossing around.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Personality plus, and he's not even done yet


----------



## [email protected]

Excellent pose. That's the perfect perspective to capture that guy. Great work!


----------



## Lunatic

Damn cool character Jack. That is such a nice prop to look at. The details look so organic and woody. I would have never thought of creating something like it. Nice work man! We appreciate showing the progression. When something so uniquely interesting comes along we so look forward to seeing it finished as I'm sure you are.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again for the good words everyone!

Looks like he's going to make it! Primed the figure, arms and stand all black today and will start on the final paint tomorrow or Monday. Even the warts look like most of them will add some nice texture during paint.

Next up: Tailoring him an outfit and adding the leaves to his twig/hair.


----------



## bobzilla

He's bad-ass Jack! Very impressive!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's bee-yoo-ti-ful!


----------



## Hairazor

What a character!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night

Wow, that is just awesome!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again for all the good words!

Looks like I'll be completed with this guy by the end of this weekend-yet another last-minute build-can I please have more stress during my favorite season?!

The red is just a basecoat, along with a raw umber under that. I'll be toning it all down and then adding many of the colors shown below the imp pic. The idea is to have his coloration like that of an autumn leaf if full glory. I'll also be adding autumn leaves to his twig ends as I've said before. Unfortunately I had to purchase those, as I was unsure how to make them quickly and in a way that they'd be flexible and stand up to the wind and weather.

Anyway, here he is about 1/4 of the way through paint.


----------



## bobzilla

Looking awesome Jack!
Looking forward to seeing him in all his glory :jol:


----------



## Copchick

He is so awesome so far. Can't wait for his completion.


----------



## IMU

Love the color choices.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this little guy! You have a real knack for creating charmingly offbeat little characters.


----------



## discozombie

Jack are you a photographer by chance? Your photos are always so amazing.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks all!

Bob, I hope I don't ruin him in paint! I really want that multi-colored leaf look. Not sure I'll achieve glorious though, ha!

Thanks Roxy, I try to be different, even if it doesn't always work!

DZ, thanks for the comments on my photos. No, I am not a photographer, but I am in the creative industry and use all my photoshoot experience when I take my pics, lol! Thanks for noticing that I try! 

FYI: best wife in the world! Mine is upset that I took the night off from painting this guy!


----------



## Intrepid

That is the definition of a great wife. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## bobzilla

I doubt you will ruin him in paint. Looks like he's off to a great start.
I think we paint in the same fashion. Dark base first, then multiple lighter colors layered on top. I can already tell he will look great! :jol:



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Bob, I hope I don't ruin him in paint! I really want that multi-colored leaf look. Not sure I'll achieve glorious though, ha!
> 
> Thanks Roxy, I try to be different, even if it doesn't always work!
> 
> DZ, thanks for the comments on my photos. No, I am not a photographer, but I am in the creative industry and use all my photoshoot experience when I take my pics, lol! Thanks for noticing that I try!
> 
> FYI: best wife in the world! Mine is upset that I took the night off from painting this guy!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This build just keeps getting better and better. With the red color, he took on a whole other personality....but I am not jumping the gun....I think he is going to be AMAZINGLY, amazing when he's finished. But he looks pretty dang good right now! (p.s. I liked the red, even though that was just a base coat.....)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks all. P5, I was not sure about the red; he was going to be green, brown, even purple at one point, but I landed on the red to compliment the leaves, although I do not want him to look too devilish...too late for that perhaps?

Getting there. Still more orange and yellow to add tomorrow. And I think I'll try to set the twigs apart with a bit more brown to add a bit more detail to him.

Bob, I think we do have a similar technique of going from dark to light, but I think I like your version of using a color other than black, like a raw umber or something. I also use washes to tone down certain layers or lessen the black where needed. What I will do with the yellows and oranges tomorrow.


----------



## bobzilla

He looks great Jack!
Raw umber is my go to color for most of my base color projects.
This guy looks like something straight out of a fantasy flick. 
I'm loving the eyes and all the great detail you've put into him!



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Thanks all. P5, I was not sure about the red; he was going to be green, brown, even purple at one point, but I landed on the red to compliment the leaves, although I do not want him to look too devilish...too late for that perhaps?
> 
> Getting there. Still more orange and yellow to add tomorrow. And I think I'll try to set the twigs apart with a bit more brown to add a bit more detail to him.
> 
> Bob, I think we do have a similar technique of going from dark to light, but I think I like your version of using a color other than black, like a raw umber or something. I also use washes to tone down certain layers or lessen the black where needed. What I will do with the yellows and oranges tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with bob - this guy could be in his own movie.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks Bob and Roxy! :jol:

Fixed the "devilish red" look. He's a bit more orange-toned now and the twigs look a bit more like twigs rather than red spikes, although now that I see this post I want to add a wood-toned highlight to that vein/root coming of the twig to the front left in the picture. Still have to waterproof him today or tomorrow, then add the leaves and sew up his outfit, but the paint work is finally done. If I don't have time to waterproof him, the leaves will have to wait. Anyway here he is for now. Next stop the showroom I think.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, I feel like giving him a hug, except he's all prickery


----------



## ocalicreek

Slap fantastic. That's it. I'm going mache' for sure. Are there any other build threads that describe your mache' application technique in more detail? (What sort of paper, paste recipe, etc.)

Galen


----------



## discozombie

Jack the paint really brought him to life, love the expression on his face, almost child like... I can just picture him looking over a smashed jack-o-lantern, not angry at the kids who did it but sad for the pumpkin.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the kind words. DZ, I think when I make my second of the two, they will be tending a pumpkin patch perhaps.

Ocalicreek, thanks for your comments. I'm pretty new to mâché still (this is only my fifth build) but you can click my avatar name to find my threads, I give plenty of mâché recipe opinion in my Sawtooth Jack build thread. Stolloween will have better instructions for you I'm certain.

Pretty bummed tonight, as I did the dreaded waterproofing, which always dulls the colors down and darkens the entire piece...not sure why I stress over painting so much knowing this step is soon to follow. Anyway, now he can do what he was made for and sit outside in the weather, so I guess I should cheer up some!

Pics in the showroom tomorrow night I hope.


----------



## bobzilla

He really looks awesome Jack!!!



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Thanks Bob and Roxy! :jol:
> 
> Fixed the "devilish red" look. He's a bit more orange-toned now and the twigs look a bit more like twigs rather than red spikes, although now that I see this post I want to add a wood-toned highlight to that vein/root coming of the twig to the front left in the picture. Still have to waterproof him today or tomorrow, then add the leaves and sew up his outfit, but the paint work is finally done. If I don't have time to waterproof him, the leaves will have to wait. Anyway here he is for now. Next stop the showroom I think.


----------



## Lunatic

Stunning job on that piece, Jack! I would be proud to display it. I wouldn't leave it unattended!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again for the good words guys! After all the rain we had and the shoddy waterproofing I did, he'll need some touch up this winter, luckily only paint and more sealant. The weather sure took its toll on my props this year. At least ill finally get to relax over the next year, as small repairs will take the place of any new builds this year. Both good and bad news I guess.

Needless to say, not sure if I have any great pics of this guy for the showroom, but he did a good job on the one sunny day before Halloween.


----------



## Copchick

I just can't express the words the words for how much I really like your Imp. He looks awesome! You did a fantastic job!


----------

